# How to remove front wheel?



## 1994Simplicity (Apr 7, 2014)

Hello,

I need some help. My 1994 Simplicity Sovereign has a leak in the tire and I am trying to remove the front right wheel. Problem is after removing the colar the washer and outerbearings are not coming out. I do not want to score the race or ball bearings, but need advise as to how to remove the washer and bearings? Do you use a wheel puller? Looking forward to some good sound advise.

Thank you,

1994Simplicity


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Can you post the model #,and serial # ? It helps to see what we're talking about.
Most models don't have ball bearings,but a bushing,instead,on the front wheels.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

The Automotive type roller bearing is hanging up On disturbed metal where the collar setscrew dug into the axle. Take the collar and a block of wood and hammer and gently drive the bearing back away from the disturbed area and file down or sand the roughened place on the axle. The bearing should be easily removed after removing the burrs. .


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

1994Simplicity, how'd it work out on your wheel removal? Do we have a good report?


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

Phil I see posts like this all the time, I'm not sure if some of these posters even return for an answer, especially if they figured out the problem.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh I know, seen it often also. But there is just so little traffic on this forum I was hoping to solicit a response. Unfortunately when someone like that comes to the forum there is hardly anyone here who knows a thimble full about the vintage tractors. Likewise I know little if anything about the "new" stuff.


----------

